#  Ernährung >   Stevia- eine süße Alternative >

## Silke Uhlendahl

*Wer von euch kennt Stevia*  _Stevia rebaudiana_, auch *Süßkraut*, *Süßblatt* oder *Honigkraut* genannt, ist eine Pflanzenart aus der Gattung der Stevien (_Stevia_) in der Familie der Korbblütler (Asteraceae). Es ist eine seit Jahrhunderten bekannte Pflanzenart, die auch als ein natürlicher Süßstoff bezeichnet werden kann. Ursprünglich aus Südamerika stammend, werden ihre Inhaltsstoffe vor allem in Asien als Zuckerersatz verwendet, häufig wird hierfür auch die Bezeichnung Steviosid verwendet. In der EU sind sie zurzeit nicht als Lebensmittel oder Lebensmittelzusatzstoff zugelassen; Quelle Wikipedia   
Das süße Prinzip von _Stevia_,   basiert auf dem Vorhandensein einiger komplexe Moleküle, den *Steviolglykosiden* (Diterpenglykoside), die bis zu 300 mal so süß sind wie Zucker. Da sie wasserlöslich sind, können sie ohne den Einsatz von gesundheitlich bedenklichen Lösungsmitteln aus den Blättern der Pflanze gewonnen werden. Wir unterscheiden besonders zwei Steviolglykoside die natürlich in der Pflanze gebildet werden: *        Steviosid* und *Rebaudiosid-A* Quelle free Stevia  
Artikel von Mirjam Stöckel http://www.wienerzeitung.at/DesktopD...wzo&cob=293045    
Ich kenne Stevia schon seit den 90er Jahren, ich interesiere mich dafür ob und wie weit Stevia in der EU verbreitet ist (trotz der noch fehlenden Novel food Zulassung)
Ich finde es spannend, dass inzwischen Coca-Cola und Pepsi Patente darauf haben (und das in den USA, wo schnell Schadensersatzklagen in ordentlichen Höhen verlangt werden), denn dann kann es um die angebliche kanzerogene und mutagene Wirkung (das wurde ja beim Menschen nie belegt) nicht so sein, oder gingendiese Konzerne sonst so ein Risiko ein? 
Ich freu mich über eure Erfahrungen darüber.

----------


## Vianne

Hi Silke, 
ich kenne Stevia schon seit einiger Zeit und habe mir auch mal ein paar Gramm zur Probe kommen lassen. Es ist sicherlich eine Alternative - sofern man es mag. Ich mag es definitiv nicht. Für mich hat es einen zu starken Eigengeschmack, überdeckt andere Aromen und verfälscht deutlich den Geschmack sowohl der Getränke als auch der Desserts etc.. 
Ergo: keine Alternative für mich. 
Vianne

----------


## Purzel 1

Viele in bei Weight- Watchers schwören darauf. Ich selbst habe es noch nicht benutzt. Aber die Erfolge die die Leute bei WW haben sind überzeugend. Liebe Grüße Purzel

----------


## Greyhair

Hallo,
ich kenne Stevia auch und bin begeistert. Allerdings muß man sagen, daß Stevia beim  Kaffee den Bittergeschmack etwas verstärkt, bei Tee allerdings schmeckt er wie Zucker. Klar jedoch ist, dass jedes Original, hier Zucker, ein gewohnter Geschmack ist und wenn man nicht bereit ist Neues zuzulassen, geht es bei Allem in die Hose.Jeder Geschmack ist erlernt und kann auch neu erlernt werden, erfordert aber dazu die nötige Bereitschaft. Wenn man bedenkt, dass in allen Lebensmitteln Zucker enthalten ist und Zucker im Übermaß konsumiert wird und nebenbei schon Suchtkarakter angenommen hat, ist verstärkte Ablehnung für Neues verständlich. Diese Meinung ist meine Meinung und nur als Meinung zu vertehen. Herzlichst  Helmut

----------


## sun

Ich kenne Stevia auch. Bei uns in der Kur wird damit immer das Essen zubereitet. Der Koch meinte, aber zum backen geht es nicht. Vielleicht ist dies überhaupt bei heißem Sachen, deshalb wird der Cafe auch bitter.  
Bei uns in Österreich fällt es noch nicht in die Kategorie Nahrungsmittel, deshalb ist es nur bei Naturkostläden oder Apotheke etc, als Badezusatz erhältlich. 
Der Koch hat wohl anfangs die Pflanze selbst angebaut. Aber es war wohl zuviel arbeit, bzw benötigte er viel zu viel. Einer Freundin haben wir das in der Kur dann auch gekauft. Es gibt verschiedene. Und es ist anfangs sehr sehr schwer damit zu süssen.

----------


## mishima

Ich kenne es und habe es getestet, aber ich greife lieber zu echtem Zucker. Die Süße ist zwar vorhanden, aber der Geschmack ist einfach ein anderer.

----------


## unglücksrabe

stevia ist ja schon seit jahren in anderen ländern als süßungsmittel zugelassen, aber noch nicht in deutschland. heißt, wenn man jetzt davon irgendwelche nebenwirkungen erleidet, hat man keinerlei rechtliche handhabe. 
ich warte lieber erstmal ab, ob es in deutschland zugelassen wird oder nicht. denn, wenn es nicht zugelassen wird, dann hat das auch seine gründe.

----------


## BIGJIM

*Stevia*
.  *ASPARTAM*, ein Gift mit vielen bekannten Nebenwirkungen ist zugelassen,   *STEVIA* jedoch, ein pflanzlicher Süßstoff ohne Nebenwirkung, ist VERBOTEN! 
.  *Ist das normal?* 
Das bedeutet im Klartext, dass diejenige Behörden, welche verantwortlich sind für die Gesundheit der Bevölkerung, uns bewusst Gift zu schlucken geben und aktiv unsere Gesundheit gefährden! Das ist ein glasklares Beispiel, wie unserer Gesundheitszustand manipuliert wird. Warum lassen wir uns das gefallen? 
. 
. 
Stevia Zulassungen sind für folgende Länder erteilt worden: 
. 
Australien, Brasilien, Frankreich (Zulassung Reb-A 97%), 
Japan, Neuseeland, Russland, Schweiz (Einzelzulassungen für Reb A 95) 
und den USA (Einzelzulassungen für Reb A 95) 
. 
. 
Filmsequenzen im Internet - schau mal hier ...   YouTube - Steviaverbot in der EU - Gesunde Lebensmittel unerwünscht! 
.
. 
.
MFG BIGJIM

----------


## Antoinette

Hallo, 
da ich unter einer Fructose-Intoleranz leide, habe ich Stevia in allen Varianten ausprobiert. Mit dem Geschmack könnte ich leben, da ich sowieso nur ganz schwach süße, wenn überhaupt, aber ich reagiere total allergisch darauf - daher keine Alternative für mich. Mein Mann verträgt es, mag den Nachgeschmack jedoch nicht.

----------


## Sams85

Ich kenne es nicht und lecker klingt es für mich nicht.

----------


## Livia

Meine einzige Alternative: SPLENDA!

----------


## Ambeth

Ich habe das Pulver (also den Kosmetikzusatzstoff aus dem Reformhaus  :Zwinker:  )und benutze es v.a. zum Süßen von Kaffee, sonst verwende ich auch fast keinen Zucker; allerdings nur selten, es schmeckt mir nicht. Falls jemand eine geschmacksneutrale Alternative kennt: Her damit! := 
Ich hatte auch mal das Vergnügen, in ein frisches Steviablatt zu beißen - wirklich ein kleines, vielleicht 2 Quadratcm großes Blatt, und es schmeckt wirklich _verdammt_ süß, so als ob man eine Süßstofftablette im Mund zergehen lässt (hab ich in meiner kindlichen Neugier mal ausprobert) - das ist keine Übertreibung. Das Positive: Der Eigengeschmack war viel mitder, vielleicht lasse ich einfach mal ein Blatt mit im Kaffee ziehen...  
Die Zulassung als Nahrungsmittel hat IMHO patentrechtliche Gründe, keine gesundheitlichen. Wer darf es wann/wie/wo anbauen usw. Halb Asien süßt seine Cola light &Co übrigens schon längst mit Stevia, und es sind keine gesundheitlichen Folgen bekannt.

----------


## Binchen

Ich bin auch etwas verwirrt, wie vieles eigentlich verboten ist in Deutschland. Kann denn jemand den Geschmack genauer beschreiben und wo genau kann ich diesen Süßstoff kaufen?
Ich probiere immer gerne neue Dinge aus, deshalb frag ich. 
Was haltet ihr denn von Guaven-Sirup? Schmeckt nicht zu intensiv und treibt den Blutzuckerspiegel wohl auch nicht gleich so in die Höhe. Nur ist es eben teurer als Honig oder ähnliches.

----------


## Antoinette

Hi Binchen!
Stevia kann man online bekommen, sowohl als Pflanzenextrakt - das schmeckt ziemlich krautig und eignet sich wohl am ehesten für Tee - als auch das Steviosid. Das ist ein weißes Pulver, das je nach Reinheitsgrad mehr oder weniger einen leicht lakritzigen Nachgeschmack hat. ChrysaNova ist eine Marke mit relativ wenig Nachgeschmack. 
Meinst Du "Guaven-Sirup" oder "Agaven-Sirup"? Falls Du Agaven-Sirup meinst - guck mal hier: Agavensirup
Persönlich halte ich gar nichts von Agavensirup, weil ich nichts von so hoher Fructose-Zufuhr halte. Dafür ist unser Körper definitiv nicht gemacht. Dann lieber Honig, Roh-Rohrzucker oder Ahornsirup und das dann wenig.

----------


## Binchen

Hallo Antionette, 
mensch, klar..meinte eigentlich Agavensirup. Hab ich wohl in die falsche Richtung gedacht...hihi Sorry...
Nimmst du denn persönlich Stevia? Und was sind die Vorteile...? 
LG

----------

